# Axle Grease



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

What is the best axle grease to use? My old TT had the blue grease,which I couldn't find I had to use the black. Where is the best place to purchase the grease? Auto parts store or an RV store----thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I purchased some axle grease from Ace Hardware (along with a grease gun). Looks like my Outback came standard with the blue grease. Black will work fine for me. I know they make different kinds with different levels of heat resistance. For a 2004, I'm good with black.

Oh, and not to hijack the thread, but I completed the beauty ring mod today. The rings go on REALLY tight, so I am surprised they will ever come off. I will use my rubber mallet to check them after I check lugs before each trip.

Here are before and after photos. I think the 2003s came with beauty rings. Wonder why they discontinued in 2004?

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Castle Rock --

Surprised that you didnt put Chrome wheels on the whole thing --


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks nice Randy....................Ghosty, I did.


----------

